# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مالو السلام بقى رفعة إيد ؟

## musab aljak

*مالو السلام بقي رفعة ايد- محمدالامين محمدالحسن

مالو السلام بقي رفعة وسلامنا كان بمقالدة؟؟
ومالوالكلام بقي من بعيد وكلامنا كان بمواددة؟؟
ومالا المسافة بقت تزيد وكتوفنا كانن بحدا؟؟
وينو الزمان جواك بقيد .. وينا الحروف الحاشدة؟؟
ما عندي شي وفوتيني امشي اتحركي.. ما عندي شي
ما عندي ليك غير الورق وورقي انحرق
وما عندي ليك غير العرق وعرقي انسرق
وماعندي ليك غير العمر شوفتيه اندلق.. وباقيه المعاك
ما عندي ليك غير الكلام سمعتي ليك ابكم نطق؟؟
ماعندي ليك غير الدموع..
ياغاليتي وميسي البعيد وحصاني ما بكسب سبق
وماعندي ليك غير الدموع وعمرو الدموع ما بتكفي شق
ماعندي شي وفوتيني امشي اتحركي..
انا ليك بهيم غيبت شمشي اوعك تعانديني وتقيفي
اوعك تلمي ملح دموعك وفوق جروحي جداد ترشي
انا صبري ليك زي صبري فيك.. وانا صدقي ليك زي حبي فيك
وانا خوفي يوم ما اهون عليك
وخايف افوت.. وتشيلي حزنك فوق دروب الناس تخشي
ياالصامدة زي جبل الصوان اتفتت الحجر الاصم..
يا حليلو مااتكشف غطا
زولك فتر لامن عتر تعبت خطا..
وتورك وقع بعد النطاح كترت موتا وحال الردي..
وعيونو غامت وغمضت وطرش اضنيهو ما بتسمع ندا..
لا بنهدي ولا بهتدي ولا دار يكوس درب الهدي..
داير يفوت وقبال يفوت داير يكوس تمن الكفن..,
 يحفر قبر.. يعرف تربتو يحددا
ويدفن سلام بمقالدة..
ويدفن كلام بمواددة..
ويدفن  كتوف كانت حدا
ويدفن وهج روحو.. وجمرات ريدتو ليك.. يذرف دموعو ويخلطا
ماعندي شي فوتيني امشي اتحركي..
ياالصامدة زي جبل الصوان وزولك دا خايف..
خايف عليك من المبيت في الارصفة..
وخايف عليك من الكفاف.. خايف عليك من الحفا..
وخايف عليك من المدسدس جوه لسع في الخفا
ماعندي شي.

 : اوعك تخاف انا ايدي في ايدك اتي..
واوعك تخاف.. 
قالوا البخاف من الكلاب بتهوي فيه.. اوعك تخاف
واوعك تخاف.. 
قالوا البخاف من الحصان ما بيمتطيه..
واوعك تخاف.. 
قالوا البخاف من الضلمة بينتهي..
واوعك تخاف.. 
قالوا البخاف من الدروب بجي منكفي..
انا ما بخاف من الكفاف وكتين ارشرشو بعفاف..
وانا ما بخاف من العري وانت الضرا والسترة والبيت واللحاف..
وانا ما بخاف وانت البأمن من يخاف..
وانا كيف اخاف؟ وانت الوف . وانت الوفا.. وانت الوفا..
 وانت الصفا وانت الكفاف

: دي توبا يامسكينة ما بتضاري زيف وتجيب رغيف..
دي توبا يامسكينة ما بتجيب دوا ويقيف نزيف
وانا زول ِبِرد.. كتلة ومصبرة في تلج..
لا ايد بترعش لا قليبي بيختلج..
وتقولي لي انت الوفا وانت الصفا وانت الكفا؟؟
من وين اجيب ليك الدفا؟؟
ومن وين اجيب ليك الدفا؟؟
ومن وين اجيب ليك الدفا؟؟
وانا وانتي يا وجعي اللطيف زولين رهاف
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مالو   السلام   بقى   رفعة   إيد ؟-محمد   إسماعيل الرفاعي
( رد على   الأستاذ     محمد     الأمين     محمد     الحسن   )

الليلة جيت بي إنفعال
تبدي وتعيد نفس السؤال 
مالو   السلام   بقى   رفعة   إيد ؟
تتباكى زين .. تلعن أبو الزمن العنيد 
الخلا بين الناس يخش طاعون فريد
أو قول كمان شيطان مريد
قيد نفوس كل البشر
بي العولمة وسنّالو فينا نظام جديد
ما فيش ولا زولاً نفد
أو عن طريقو قدر يحيد 
فيهو القلوب يا خلي
بس زي الحديد
أو قول كمان إمكن تفوت
جبل الجليد
إتنكّرت لي كل شي
واتناست الماضي التليد
زمن البيوت حوشاً كبير
مفتوح علي الجيران جميع
من دون فرز
والناس دي بالنفاج 
تخش .. تمرق .. تخش
زي ماتريد
وكان جاك ضيف عز الهجيع
تدخل علي جارك تخش جوّة التكل
من مشلعيبو تضيف علي العندك تزيد
جيرانك الجمبك يجوك 
يآزروك ويكابروك
يآنسوك ويشرفوك 
واقفين معاك وقفة رجال
أخوان عديل 
ما بس جوار
تحلف تقول ..
ياهم ولاد أمّك وأبوك
ولساكا دار تسأل تقول :
مالو   السلام   بقى   رفعة   إيد؟
ما داكا كان زمناً جميل
راقي وأصيل 
كان فيهو يوت
بحلا المقيل
جلسات مشاط
لي كل حريم الحلة
يتلمن علي الراكوبة
أم ضلاً وريف
وتلقى البنابر والبروش
مصفوفة في ضل الضحى
وتلقى الضحك والقرقراب
بي إلفه تب مافيها زيف
والجبنة ديمة مدورة
فنجانا أبيض وجـد نضيف
والصاج مولع بي هناك
الكسرة بس .. قول يا لطيف
بتشبِّع البايت القوى 
وما بتلقى زول طاري الرغيف
وحبوبة أم ظِلاً خفيف
لاما الجهال
تديهم القول الشفيف
تسقيهم الحِن اللطيف
( حجيتك ما بجيتك)
و(يا قمرا أقلبي السنسني الحمرا)
ولازماً تضيف .. حكاية ( اللص الظريف)
ود أمبعلو ده مامخيف
وهاك يا حكي 
لا يوم بتفتر لا بتقيف 
ويمتد حبل الإلفة لي وكت الأصيل
يومي الشمس قبال تميل
يتغدو بي كسرة وملاح
السرة نادت ..
يا .. سماح
سويلنا شاي بي هبهان
موزون مدنكل شاهي صاح
وكان للبن خشي المراح
تلقي البهم تريانة تب
أحلبي لا مِن تفتري 
الخير وفير .. 
بكفينا حت شاي الصباح
ولساكا دار تسأل تعيد
نفس السؤال
مالو   السلام   بقى   رفعة   إيد؟
وانحنا في الزمن العجيب
زمن الجفاف غمر الخصيب
زمناً بضيق فيهو الرحيب
زمن السفر بقى بالبيوت
زمن الكلام من غير خيوط
زمن البشر سادا البيوت
زمن المعايش اخطبوط
زمن الدشوش
زمن الكريمات والرتوش
الحلوة بيها اتمكيجت
واتعددت فينا الوشوش
زمن الفقر مفروض فرض
زمن الخلوق دار تنقرض
زمن البيوت عدمانه حتى من القرض
زمن الغرض أصبح مرض
كل البشر مرقت تفتش لي الرزق
كان تلقى سترة وتلقى قوت
يسند رويحه قبل تموت
وجواها كم خاطر بجوط
ماهو الزمن 
زمن الفقُر
زمن الجميع صار منبهر 
بالعولمة
مسكول .. مسج 
إيميل ..وشات
وكل الخلق عملت شتات
وفي السكة تلقى الإنفلات
زمن المحنة
بقت محن
زمن الركام 
زاد الإحن
زمن العلاقات بالرتب
زمن الضرائب والعتب
زمن العجايب والعجب
زمن الفرح غاب واحتجب
الإلفه بينات الخلق
حّرم بشوفها كضب كضب
والبسمه مابتمرق نقيه
من القلب
كان شفتها .. تحلف يمين 
مرقت غصب
وانحنا يا خلّي العزيز
لامن لقينا الحال صِعِب
فزينا من بؤس البيوت
وسكنا في بيت القصيد
ولساكا دار تسأل تقول:
مالو   السلام   بقى   رفعة   إيد ؟
وبعيدو ليك قول ود سعيد :
 ( مش تحمد الله في   رفعة   إيد )
*

----------


## الرايقة

*انا صبري ليك زي صبري فيك.. وانا صدقي ليك زي حبي فيك 
مشكور يا راقي علي جمال الكلام


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياسلام عليك ياود الجاك يارائع 
*

----------


## ابولين

*كلام جميل مالوش مثيل 00 ما نحن في الزمن الفلاني يا ود الجاك امكن بعد شوية رفعة الايد ماتكون في مع الجري والشلهتة وراء لقمة العيش والعنت والصعوبة في كل شي 0وياحاجة آمنة اتصبري 0 كل الشكر لك ايها الرائع ود الجاك والشكر للمبدعين في بلادي الذين يتكلمون الشعر بلسان حال الغلابة في السودان00 تحياتي
*

----------


## محمد star

*كلام جميل اخى الرائع ود الجاك وشكرا ليك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة والله يامصعب يارائع

تغير الكثير في العادات السودانية الحلوة
ياليت ترجع تعود من تاني
*

----------


## سامرين

*مالو السلام بقى رفعة ايد ومالنا عن الطريق دائما نحيد ومالنا لاعدنا نتذكر قريب لاعدنا نتذكر بعيد . شكرا بحجم روعتك يارائع
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله فعلا اصبحت الحالة صعبة
بس الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*تديهم القول الشفيف
تسقيهم الحِن اللطيف
*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*وكان جاك ضيف عز الهجيع
تدخل علي جارك تخش جوّة التكل
من مشلعيبو تضيف علي العندك تزيد
جيرانك الجمبك يجوك 
يآزروك ويكابروك
يآنسوك ويشرفوك 
واقفين معاك وقفة رجال
أخوان عديل 
ما بس جوار
تحلف تقول ..
ياهم ولاد أمّك وأبوك
ولساكا دار تسأل تقول :

اين الجيران الان ؟؟؟؟ الان ليس هناك جار يعلم من يسكن جواره 
يسلموو مصعب موضوع قمه الروعه 
*

----------

